# The Benefits Debate



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Just read this article on the bbc http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-16812185. One thing that stuck out to me was the statements - Raymond, a former educational software writer, has been jobless since 2001. Ray says: "The market for my skills dried up 10 years ago - there's a total lack of work in my area of expertise."

So in 11 years it appears he has been unable to work in his area of expertise, what about retraining or doing another job? I would go so far to say if he hasn't worked for 11 years he no longer has an area of expertise.

£240 weekly shopping bill also seems an extrodinary amount of money to me, even for a family of 8, maybe the **** and booze. Some the statements like "we will take a massive hit on our finances" I find quite sickening. Unbelievable.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Put simply nobody should be better off on benefits than someone doing 40 hours at minimum wage. Benefits should be paid on vouchers with strict stipulations that no cigs, alcohol, sweets etc. be bought with them.
As for that guy skills demand dried up my ****, get off your sorry **** and pick some new skills up, you don't need much training to drive a brush!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

There's plenty of work for software engineers, he's talking ****


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

He cant be bothered about working then,he could get any job and keep an eye out for one in his field.
Looks good doesnt it in an interview.
"What do you do with your time?"
"**** all apart from bemoan the lack of jobs in an area Ive been out of for a decade"

Im a trained gamekeeper with uni papers and other stuff like environment management,even did tractor driving!,but just as I left there was the whole fox hunting and countryside sports hooha.Did I cry? no I got a job and learned new skills.


----------



## R26Andy (Apr 21, 2011)

11 years!! he needs to retrain as do we all to stay current, sounds more like he has given up. 

His area of "expertise" is probably programming a Commodore 64 in BASIC.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

R26Andy said:


> 11 years!! he needs to retrain as do we all to stay current, sounds more like he has given up.
> 
> His area of "expertise" is probably programming a Commodore 64 in BASIC.


Naw... it's getting the volume control correct on the external cassette player when loading up Jet Set Willy on the ZX Spectrum with the rubber keys...

:lol::lol::lol:

:wall:


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

blimey, so basically he worked out if he sat on his **** all day and made babies, he would be better off than going to work. This shouldn't be allowed. Im all up for supporting people who need help, but people like this make me sick.

when i worked at tesco there was a guy who claimed to be partially sited, he was in the paper on on TV claiming he wouldn't see more then 5m's. He used to come into tesco, let his kids run wild, then when it came time for him to pay he would wonder around by the checkouts looking down isles and when he saw his kids he would shout at them. Couldn't see my ****! he used to get 30k a year in benefits.... I'm not after any sympathy, but i worked 6 days a week and got £900 a month after tax... made me sick.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

well, he's got a degree in talking BS. make him PM :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> well, he's got a degree in talking BS. make him PM :lol:


:lol: so true!!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

PootleFlump said:


> So in 11 years it appears he has been unable to work in his area of expertise, what about retraining or doing another job? I would go so far to say if he hasn't worked for 11 years he no longer has an area of expertise.
> .


11 years?, the lazy scrote. If I was out work, for say a month and couldn't get a job in my professon, I would literally take anything offered to me.

At the end of the day, a job is a job. Fussy bugger...


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

I do sometimes wonder just how many billions Sky and thus Sports types are being completely subsidised by the taxpayer, and then this is where you will get Guardian boneheads highlighting that the living wage is too small small and the subsidy needed when it is the subsidy that is pushing up the costs for the whole economy and particularly the schlepp unfortunate enough not to receive the subsidy, 150Bn deficit and the govt must be paying in the billions to Sky.:doublesho


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

before me and my fiancee got our own place, we looked at a house near to where we live now and the reason we didn't move in was because we couldn't really afford 700 a month rent. so we moved into a place that was a 150 quid cheaper. the house that was 700 a month rent now has a single mum with 3 kids all by different dads (we actually know this person from the year below me from school). Anyhow we found out that she has all her rent paid and council tax paid yet when i phoned the council and said i was going to afghanistan for 7 months, they wouldn't give us single living council tax for when im gone. This girl now has a bloke live with her and he works but she claims single living allowance etc to get all her stuff paid for. She got to pick and choose which school her eldest kid goes to and we the taxpayer pays for a taxi to pick her kid up. so the mum doesn't even have to get ready to leave the house. she can just dump the kid in a taxi and go back to bed. We have since found out she is pregnant with a fourth. She has never paid any tax into the system. Makes me so mad that me and my fiancee both work and couldn't afford the house she lives in for free.

that's my little rant.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

PootleFlump said:


> Just read this article on the bbc http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-16812185. One thing that stuck out .


You point did stand out but also...

£60/pm Sky full package?????
£120/pm Mobiles???

Er well thats £180 that does not need to be spent.

IMO anyone on benefits for not working (unless medical) should be bared from any subscription luxury which I count TV and Mobiles part of


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Put simply nobody should be better off on benefits than someone doing 40 hours at minimum wage. Benefits should be paid on vouchers with strict stipulations that no cigs, alcohol, sweets etc. be bought with them.
> As for that guy skills demand dried up my ****, get off your sorry **** and pick some new skills up, you don't need much training to drive a brush!


Yes you have hit the head of the nail with that statement


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Naw... it's getting the volume control correct on the external cassette player when loading up Jet Set Willy on the ZX Spectrum with the rubber keys...
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> :wall:


Now that takes me back :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Rob_Quads said:


> You point did stand out but also...
> 
> £60/pm Sky full package?????
> £120/pm Mobiles???
> ...


^ :lol:

Does that include the internet, and usage of a land-line? I'm beginning to wonder how I'm going to seek employment!


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Scratters

Retrain moron
no 24 cans of lager a week
no ****
no mobile phones - sorry kids your dad is too useless/lazy for you to have mobiles
no sky £60 a month is the full package! and kids, as above
No Friday nights out with the lads....

Oh and one thing missed so far they have a 5 year old, so after being out of work for 5 years they decide to have another sprog they cant afford....

My daughter was made redundant late last year when Astraeus airlines went bust. She refused to sign on but went back to M&S and filled shelves on nightshift (alongside a forensic scientist who was also made redundant) since then she has now got a job (two actually) after many applications and much effort. She has not drawn a penny benefit even though she is entitled.

We dont need people like this in the UK that us middle income tax payers have to work so hard to support, benefit should be reasonable rent only, the rest in vouchers for food, not luxuaries working folk cant afford, hope the govt force through the max benefit of £26k a year - the argument against is the chlidren will suffer - its clear this family spend more on beer and **** than on their children.........

</rant>!!!!!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Kriminal said:


> ^ :lol:
> 
> Does that include the internet, and usage of a land-line? I'm beginning to wonder how I'm going to seek employment!


The internet has now been deemed one of the 'protected' services so internet and land-line are allowed (although PAYG mobiles may be even cheaper)


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Rob_Quads said:


> The internet has now been deemed one of the 'protected' services so internet and land-line are allowed (although PAYG mobiles may be even cheaper)


Thank God for that, as I'm waiting for responses from my 26 applications that I've made since two Monday's ago. :thumb:

But, apart from that, I pretty much agree with everything else that has been said. I live next door to a family of four, and not one of 'em has had a job since they moved in (and probably before that) early last year.

Hopefully I'll get some response, or stroke of luck, shortly, as I certainly don't want to become labelled as one off 'them'.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

mikeydee said:


> before me and my fiancee got our own place, we looked at a house near to where we live now and the reason we didn't move in was because we couldn't really afford 700 a month rent. so we moved into a place that was a 150 quid cheaper. the house that was 700 a month rent now has a single mum with 3 kids all by different dads (we actually know this person from the year below me from school). ..... We have since found out she is pregnant with a fourth. She has never paid any tax into the system. Makes me so mad that me and my fiancee both work and couldn't afford the house she lives in for free.
> 
> that's my little rant.


I know what you mean there (the quote won't make sense due to me shortening it, but post #12) me and my gf had the same sort of things happening to us and it really makes you think why bother doing the right and honest decent thing... but, then that's why you bother really because it is the right, honest decent thing.

So that if you ever have children (for the right reasons, not pay packets) then you can pass on the right morals to them, and have the pride you've done the right thing.

It's sooo annoying but I just want to do the right thing, and one day karma will turn and hopefully those like you will for once benefit from all the good


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

neilos said:


> 11 years?, the lazy scrote. If I was out work, for say a month and couldn't get a job in my professon, I would literally take anything offered to me.
> 
> At the end of the day, a job is a job. Fussy bugger...


If he couldn't find work over the last ten years then he wasn't trying.

Every week the BBC does an article saying the UK needs more developers - yet it's been 10 years and he still can't find a job:speechles


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Reading the article you get a sense the author thought the guy was a lazy sod but can't write that. There was an article on the BBC that hightlighted the change in society, can't remember exactly but it indicated something like in 1960 95% of households had atleast one person employed, fast forward 50 years and that has dropped to 70%, so 30% of UK households have nobody in employment, clearly some of this will be down to ageing population but expect there has been an increase in households where there are working age people living there but not employed. This is a bit like the 2 million disabled people in the country, I wonder where they all are, I rarely see anyone I would describe as disabled.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Cut mobiles, Sky (Sky?! I don't have sky!), 24cans of lager, 200cigs and tobacco pouch.

Leave the money from the Friday night out as their luxury budget. That saves well over 7k a year.

They're only going to lose £4,200 if this cut comes in...so they only need to cut just over 1/2 of that to meet their new budget!

Whats worse, their £30k income is not taxed.....to take this home you would have to earn £41k! If you include the benefit of getting cheap social housing rather than renting like a working person would.......



......You would have to earn £64,000 per year, JUST TO HAVE THE SAME INCOME!! That's insane!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

We have become a nation who welcomes and encourages the welfare state...

We are soft on people like this, as we think it makes us better people for “understanding” and “helping”, when really it just makes us all weak.

The people who can and are working in this country have a massive burden to bear, and it’s well beyond the point of being wrong.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Get tough on the welfare state, roll back 60 years and I expect the welfare state was called your family. I got my council tax bill this morning and felt a little depressed I'm paying over £2600 and that doesn't cover unemployment benefits, next year child benefit will go knocking another £1700 out my pocket. Feels to me that squeezed middle is getting close to being the ****ed over middle expected to pay for every piece of crap in the country.


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Should just introduce a new law, if you sign on you have two years to get a job. I after two years ou have no job then benefits stopped. Obviously not for people who can't work, just the second generation scum :lol:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

It's a disgrace and makes my blood boil, I would love to meet this guy and tell him what I think, Scum all of them it shouldnt be aloud, there can leave on the streets as far as I'm concerned hasn't worked since 2001 lol get a Job, anywhere tesco, mac ds it doesn't matter were,

And to say his wife can't work, why not? There is far to much bull **** as far as I'm concerned. This country is a joke complete disgrace


----------

